# Hawaii Reviews for August 2006



## billhall (Aug 1, 2006)

Hawaii Reviews for August 2006


----------



## billhall (Aug 1, 2006)

*Embassy Vacation Resort Kaanapali, Maui, 4/8/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Embassy Vacation Resort Kaanapali 
Reviewer:   Michael​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Aug 3, 2006)

*Kahana Falls, Maui,    7/28/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kahana Falls 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Aug 3, 2006)

*Papakea Resort  Maui    7/31/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Papakea Resort 
Reviewer:   Malibu Sky​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Aug 3, 2006)

*Lawai Beach,   Kauai,   07/29/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Lawai Beach Resort 
Reviewer:   Tom Kane​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Aug 7, 2006)

*Pahio Shearwater - Kauai  -      7/06/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pahio Shearwater 
Reviewer:   Cindy Montrose​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Aug 7, 2006)

*Kona Coast Resort  Big Island    6/18/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kona Coast II 
Reviewer:   Stuart Pask​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Aug 7, 2006)

*Marriott Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai       7/14/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Waiohai 
Reviewer:   charford​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Aug 8, 2006)

*Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai,  Kauai,  6/23/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pahio Ka'Eo Kai 
Reviewer:   Kerry​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Aug 8, 2006)

*Pahio Shearwater - Kauai  -      6/23/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pahio Shearwater 
Reviewer:   Kerry​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Aug 8, 2006)

*Bay Club, Big Island    7/28/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Bay Club Waikoloa 
Reviewer:   Terri Johnson​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Aug 14, 2006)

*Imperial Hawaii Resort, Oahu,  2/10/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club 
Reviewer:   Janice Ball​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Aug 14, 2006)

*Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy, Kauai, 3/21/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy 
Reviewer:   Casey Brown​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Aug 16, 2006)

*Hono Koa, Maui,  8/2/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Hono Koa 
Reviewer:   Geri A​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kuhio Banyan, Oahu, 6/27/06*

*Reviews received and posted*



Kuhio Banyan  ...July Review updated on 8/23
Reviewer:   Terry and Georgia Martin​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pahio at Bali Hai, Kauai,  8/17/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pahio at Bali Hai 
Reviewer:   Karl Aspinall​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Aug 25, 2006)

*Paniolo Greens, Big Island,  1/2/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Paniolo Greens 
Reviewer:   Charlene​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Aug 28, 2006)

*Bay Club, Big Island    08/12/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


The Bay Club at the Waikoloa Beach Resort 
Reviewer:    Barbara Harding​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Aug 31, 2006)

*Marriott Waiohai, Kauai, 8/21/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Waiohai 
Reviewer:   Chris P​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------

